# Squidder bearing removal



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I recently got a Penn Squidder from a online auction. I got the reel pretty cheep and it has no corrosion or damage. The only thing wrong with the reel is that it has not been used for thirty years and the oil/grease has dried up. Some of this dried oil and grease is in the ball bearings. I tried to clean the bearings without success. I want to replace the bearings but I can’t get the right side bearing out of the right side plate. What is a good way to remove the bearing without damaging the reel.

In the reel Schematic the bearing looks like one piece. However there is a brass retainer with nurled edges that I was able to remove to expose the bearing. The bearing looks like it is beaded in a steel bushing. I guess that both these items come out as one unit. 

Has anyone done this befour. The help would be great.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I got the bearing out with out damage to the side plate. The bearing was corroded and the corrosion was why it was stuck. I used 3-in-one oil and let it soak for a couple of hours. Then I used a small jeweler screwdriver with a burr on the end of the blade to hook the inside edge of the bearing and pull it out. I had to work it side to side but once I got it moving there was no problem.

I bet this reel was dunked in salt water and everything accessible was cleaned and lubed. The right side bearing is far from accessible and I bet the corrosion caused the reel to be shelved. There loss……My gain. Now all I have to do is to get a new bearing and this reel will be better than factory fresh.


----------

